# fort totten in queens ny



## mathjak107 (Feb 10, 2017)

the structures in fort totten are pretty interesting ,even if they are dilapidated .


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2017)

What nice photos! It does look like and interesting place. That brown house thinks it's a castle. These photos are so sharp and clear, too.


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 10, 2017)

thanks .  my wife and i are avid photographers and are out daily shooting wherever we can


----------

